# decision made email with pass back service



## PGX (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi guys 
I applied with pass back service and now received this email from the VAC company. does this mean my visa has been granted?
Thanks


> Please be advised that UK Visas & Immigration have made a decision on your application and you are now required to submit your passport to the UK Visa Application Centre by 06 August 2018. Passport resubmission is open 10:00 – 16:00, Monday to Friday .
> 
> Once your passport is received UK Visas & Immigration aim to return your passport within 7 calendar days.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## PGX (Jul 10, 2018)

anyone can help me plz


----------



## Srna (May 20, 2018)

I also applied with Pass back service and my email was a bit different... I got it this morning:
Subject: Your UK Visa Application - GWF xxxxxx
Dear xxx xxx,
We are pleased to inform you that UK Visas & Immigration have made a decision on your UK visa application. Please submit your passport within the next 28 calendar days to the UK Visa Application Centre in XXX. You can either:
Drop off your passport in person at the Application Centre during the regular opening hours, Monday to Friday from 08:00 h to 16:00 h.
Send you passport by registered mail to the Application Centre. Please include a note with your application reference number GWF xxxxx.Send your passport to the following address:
UK Visa Application Centre
Passport Passback Service
xxxx
Once your passport is received, UK Visas & Immigration aim to return your passport within 7 calendar days to the UK Visa Application Centre.
You will be notified by email when your passport is ready for collection at the UK Visa Application Centre. If you chose the Courier Return service then it will be automatically be sent to you by express courier.
Kind regards,
TLScontact Team, UK Visa Application Centre xxxx
Seems it differs from country to country due to different VAC...
What was the outcome of your application? Did u receive some email from home office as well?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## PGX (Jul 10, 2018)

Srna said:


> I also applied with Pass back service and my email was a bit different... I got it this morning:
> Subject: Your UK Visa Application - GWF xxxxxx
> Dear xxx xxx,
> We are pleased to inform you that UK Visas & Immigration have made a decision on your UK visa application. Please submit your passport within the next 28 calendar days to the UK Visa Application Centre in XXX. You can either:
> ...


Unfortunately as you can see here no one anserwed my question here. I resubmit my passport anyway on 20th of july but after 18 days i havent received any news from my passport and still dont know the outcome.. i havent received any email from the home office. did you receive any email from them too? what did the email say?
I dont know when this awful waiting prossess will be finished


----------



## Srna (May 20, 2018)

I didn't received any email from Sheffield, just from TLS VAC... I submitted my passport this morning and it's a waiting time again...


----------



## Srna (May 20, 2018)

Did u call HO or VAC? Cause they shouldn't keep your passport for longer than 7 days (they count as 1st the day after submitting passport)...


----------



## Sinapooh (Dec 14, 2017)

Srna said:


> Did u call HO or VAC? Cause they shouldn't keep your passport for longer than 7 days (they count as 1st the day after submitting passport)...


No. I'm not. Can you help me and tell me what should i do or where should i call? I applied from different country and a representative resubmitted my passport on be half of me so i can't go and ask from VAC as i don't have my passport


----------



## Sinapooh (Dec 14, 2017)

Srna said:


> I didn't received any email from Sheffield, just from TLS VAC... I submitted my passport this morning and it's a waiting time again...
> 
> 
> > Another question.
> > Did you ask to find out the email means we will get our visa or not?


----------



## Srna (May 20, 2018)

Sinapooh said:


> Srna said:
> 
> 
> > Did u call HO or VAC? Cause they shouldn't keep your passport for longer than 7 days (they count as 1st the day after submitting passport)...
> ...


The only way to contact them is the following: https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-inside-outside-uk
U can call them or better email them.
I really don't have a clue what that email indicates-looks like generic ones... I searched on forums, but seems like there is no pattern to be sure is it successful or not


----------



## ladybird18 (Jul 20, 2018)

Srna said:


> Sinapooh said:
> 
> 
> > Srna said:
> ...



Suppose you are still waiting for your passport?


----------



## ladybird18 (Jul 20, 2018)

PGX said:


> Hi guys
> I applied with pass back service and now received this email from the VAC company. does this mean my visa has been granted?
> Thanks


would you mind sharing the outcome of what happened please?


----------



## Srna (May 20, 2018)

ladybird18 said:


> Srna said:
> 
> 
> > Sinapooh said:
> ...


Yes, I still wait for it, it's been 3 weeks since I submitted it. I wrote an email to UKVI service center on 24/08 and they escalated on 27/08, but nothing yet. My fiancé will involve his MP tomorrow afternoon in case I don't receive an email to pick my passport by noon.


----------



## Srna (May 20, 2018)

An update! I got my passport and my visa today... 😍 after exactly 42 days (30 working days) after submitting my passport at vac with keep my passport service. During this waiting time, we escalated my case twice (once by email and once by phone) and involved MP (well, without a response from him personally). Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Sinapooh (Dec 14, 2017)

Finally i received my passport today. My visa is granted on 13th of September. We escalated twice after decision made email and the MP chased it too during this 2 months.


----------

